
Crew Blames Google Maps for Demolishing the Wrong House - prostoalex
http://fortune.com/2016/03/26/crew-blames-google-maps-for-demolishing-the-wrong-house/?iid=rightrail-more
======
senectus1
if they think that google is going to accept responsibility then hes fooling
himself.

